# Hans Zimmer Wants You - Competition



## Jem7 (Jan 22, 2014)

Not sure if you guys seen this but I couldn't find existing thread.

http://www.hanszimmerwantsyou.com/

I got excited first, then read the rules. Meh... :? 
"This Competition is open to residents of the United States, the United Kingdom, Australia, Canada(excluding Quebec), Germany and Sweden only."


----------



## AC986 (Jan 22, 2014)

Pretend you're from one of those countries. :wink: 


OMG! Hans has turned into Lord Kitchener! /\~O


----------



## Valérie_D (Jan 22, 2014)

I live in Québec, damn it :D


----------



## jneebz (Jan 22, 2014)

Ah, yes. I've always wanted to compete for TV spots with Hans.

:shock: 

Looks like fun, thanks for sharing!

-J


----------



## Tino Danielzik (Jan 22, 2014)

I don't quite get it, how do you have to use the stems?


----------



## Ryan (Jan 22, 2014)

haha. Sweden but not Norway? 

What the frack?


----------



## R. Soul (Jan 22, 2014)

Tino Danielzik @ Wed Jan 22 said:


> I don't quite get it, how do you have to use the stems?


....this contest by Mr. Zimmer himself is yours to replay, recompose or revise to your heart’s content. 

I usually call it 'remix'. Use the stems or the whole track if you want.


----------



## Lupez (Jan 22, 2014)

Hans Zimmer is EVERYWHERE.


----------



## AC986 (Jan 22, 2014)

Ryan @ Wed Jan 22 said:


> haha. Sweden but not Norway?
> 
> What the frack?



*It's fear of The Norwegian School of Keyboard Training.*


----------



## FriFlo (Jan 22, 2014)

IMO the task is really strange. Do a remix? That is not composing! Arrange the theme with samples? Why is it not just a melody then? I won't take part in it because I think the winner will be more coincidence than anything. It would be better to demand a composition for a scene or thematic ... whatever. Well, maybe they are really looking for some remix producer, alright!


----------



## FriFlo (Jan 22, 2014)

Guys, you may take my place! I am German!
Oh, wait! HZ WOULD catch your Norwegian accent. He may still be able to speak German (with an American accent) ...


----------



## Resoded (Jan 22, 2014)

I don't get it... are only the stems allowed to be used?


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 22, 2014)

FriFlo @ Wed Jan 22 said:


> IMO the task is really strange. Do a remix? That is not composing! Arrange the theme with samples? Why is it not just a melody then? I won't take part in it because I think the winner will be more coincidence than anything. It would be better to demand a composition for a scene or thematic ... whatever. Well, maybe they are really looking for some remix producer, alright!



Compositions will be judged based upon the following criteria: 
1) Performance Quality(34%) 
2) Creativity (33%)
3) Originality (33%) ("Judging Criteria")

Doing a remix is more some kind of working with pre recorded loops. 

But, after many discussions about this we all have found out that you can get cool results by being very creative with the loops/stems what you use. I think we also are allowed to use all our plugs?! (Detuning tools inclusive?)

So: Be creative!


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jan 22, 2014)

There's a HZ interview related to the contest here:

http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2 ... ic-contest

The lack of rules is kinda intriguing. Is building a new piece around part of one stem ok?


----------



## RiffWraith (Jan 22, 2014)

adriancook @ Thu Jan 23 said:


> Ryan @ Wed Jan 22 said:
> 
> 
> > haha. Sweden but not Norway?
> ...



OMG - not the *NSKT*!!!! :shock: 

I am curious as to why those countries only?


----------



## AC986 (Jan 22, 2014)

Just call yourself Gerald Snetterton Smythe and say you're from Hazelmere. Who's going to know?


----------



## RiffWraith (Jan 22, 2014)

adriancook @ Thu Jan 23 said:


> Just call yourself Gerald Snetterton Smythe and say you're from Hazelmere. Who's going to know?



What if you say you are from Hanzimore... think anybody would be onto you?


----------



## emid (Jan 22, 2014)

I don't understand. If this is a remix competition then why people are sending compositions not using the samples provided in the original track?


----------



## Rctec (Jan 22, 2014)

There are some countries that have laws that won't let us do it, legally... I think it's really unfair :-(
...And my track is just to get the ball rolling...Write whatever YOU want to write!
-Hz


----------



## wesbender (Jan 22, 2014)

emid @ Wed Jan 22 said:


> I don't understand. If this is a remix competition then why people are sending compositions not using the samples provided in the original track?



Yeah, I don't exactly get what's going on there either. It does seem like people are just plastering all of their personal tracks on the contest site. Most of them not even written for the contest itself.

The contest does seem like a cool idea....though I don't envy whoever gets the honor of sorting through the thousands of submissions, many of which (so far anyway) are seeming to have absolutely nothing to do with HZ's song/stems.


----------



## José Herring (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm going to do it just because I've been dying to see if I can beat HZ at one of his own tracks


----------



## emid (Jan 22, 2014)

Rctec @ Thu Jan 23 said:


> ...And my track is just to get the ball rolling...*Write whatever YOU want to write*!
> -Hz



I think we are still confused as terms and conditions are,



> To enter the Competition, you must submit a composition (the “Composition”), which shall be created *using stems (the “Stem Files”) from the track entitled “Destiny’s Door” by Hans Zimmer (the “Artist”)*


    

It further states,



> Then you will need to create your Composition(s)* using those Stem Files.*



Mr. Hans if you want to shed some light; it will clear up a lot of confusion.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## autopilot (Jan 22, 2014)

As i read it - Think of the gig - Hans is composer - you're on staff. He writes a theme director broadly loves and signs off on - 

As staff he needs you to take care of a scene - and you have license to go for it. But based on his stems and theme. 

So - start with the stems - use them as a kickoff point. Go somewhere awesome original and unique. 

Have the stems in there so the judges know it's based on this brief rather than just whatever showcase you've already written and have hanging around.


----------



## emid (Jan 22, 2014)

autopilot @ Thu Jan 23 said:


> As i read it - Think of the gig - Hans is composer - you're on staff......



Exactly and logical, but then I thought am wrong looking at the random entries.


----------



## jemu999 (Jan 22, 2014)

Am I the only one that can't find where the stems are for downloading?

It says: "Below you’ll find a link to the theme plus everything you need to get the creative juices flowing."

I cant find the link...?


----------



## Valérie_D (Jan 22, 2014)

Rctec @ Wed Jan 22 said:


> There are some countries that have laws that won't let us do it, legally... I think it's really unfair :-(
> ...And my track is just to get the ball rolling...Write whatever YOU want to write!
> -Hz



Thank You for your consideration ! Wish I could participate, the idea is great though.


----------



## wesbender (Jan 22, 2014)

jemu999 @ Wed Jan 22 said:


> Am I the only one that can't find where the stems are for downloading?
> 
> It says: "Below you’ll find a link to the theme plus everything you need to get the creative juices flowing."
> 
> I cant find the link...?



Make sure you're logged in to Soundcloud, then head over here -- https://soundcloud.com/bleeding-fingers ... nts-you-1/

Hover the mouse over every stem, there's a little button there to download each one.

Perhaps there's an easier way that I'm missing (all of them in a compressed archive somewhere?), but that method seems to work.


----------



## dannthr (Jan 22, 2014)

Actually, it makes a lot of sense. When you think about how HZ works--he needs team members that can work both under and with his aesthetic and thematic direction.

But he also wants people who bring a lot of creativity and originality to the table at the same time.

Not to speak for him, obviously, this is just my observation.

It's definitely an intriguing opportunity to demonstrate what you can offer in that context.


----------



## Tatu (Jan 22, 2014)

Hell, I think I'll participate and pretend to be a swede (my secret dream come true, finally!). I won't be winning anyway, so why not? 8)


----------



## Ryan (Jan 23, 2014)

RiffWraith @ 23/1/2014 said:


> adriancook @ Thu Jan 23 said:
> 
> 
> > Ryan @ Wed Jan 22 said:
> ...



_-) Nooo....

Well. Anyway, I don't have time to compete right now. 

and FYI: I know German quite good. Had it at school 

Best
Ryan


----------



## Krayh (Jan 23, 2014)

These residents "rules" absolutely doesn't make any sense???


----------



## H.R. (Jan 23, 2014)

I was so happy I ran the whole house dreaming shaking Hans's hand and suddenly I read the rules that I should live in one of those countries and suddenly I wanted to kill myself :( ! Good luck with eligible people. 

It's kind of a remix though. It's not that exciting! I guess it's the same process which is happening in Remote Control.


----------



## AC986 (Jan 23, 2014)

RiffWraith @ Wed Jan 22 said:


> adriancook @ Thu Jan 23 said:
> 
> 
> > Just call yourself Gerald Snetterton Smythe and say you're from Hazelmere. Who's going to know?
> ...



Oh very good. Oh Oh oh. I see what you did there. o=< 

Is that in Surrey too? :mrgreen:


----------



## AC986 (Jan 23, 2014)

H.R. @ Thu Jan 23 said:


> shaking Hans's hand.



I don't know why, but that made me smile.

Just call yourself Henrik Stenson and state that's you live in Florida. You'll be fine.


----------



## AlegalSoundz (Jan 23, 2014)

Well not this time for me... I'm from Russia. Hi =) Good luck guys


----------



## shapeshifter00 (Jan 23, 2014)

Valérie_D @ Wed Jan 22 said:


> I live in Québec, damn it :D



Yeah same... so mean.. it's still in Canada too o/~


----------



## mr (Jan 23, 2014)

So I read the rules and it seems to be like this:

-possible benefits: win an interview for a job with bleedingfingers + a refund of travel and accommodation expenses 

-costs: the time you spend on the music + giving up (all) rights on your composition to bleedingfingers + some more stuff (see rules)

Does anybody have an idea about the salary range for such a job? I suppose it would compare to composing for vanacore or other libraries...? 
Of course it could be a great opportunity to enter the market and make lots of connections which is hard to value, but still I think it would be interesting to know what kind of salary range one can expect...


----------



## AC986 (Jan 23, 2014)

Valérie_D @ Wed Jan 22 said:


> I live in Québec, damn it :D



well…..nobodies perfect.  

Say you're name is Raphael Jacquelin and you live in Paris.


----------



## AC986 (Jan 23, 2014)

AlegalSoundz @ Thu Jan 23 said:


> Well not this time for me... I'm from Russia. Hi =) Good luck guys



Just tell them you defected years ago and are now an American citizen living in New Jersey.


----------



## rJames (Jan 23, 2014)

I saw this last night but couldn't find the "rules," and didn't believe that you could only use the stems but the contract is pretty specific.


> Thus, only Compositions that are created using the Stem Files will be considered valid Compositions. Any submission of any invalid Composition will be immediately removed and excluded from the Competition.



I assume they are looking for someone to compliment their team who is a wizard in composition using plug-ins etc to vary and extend the value of their work. Or maybe they are looking for a great editor who is able to cut, blend and effect stems like an online editor... just making things fit and overwhelm. Remember; trailer and promo music has a lot of suspended stops, reverses, ambiences, breaks for dialogue, drones and surreal/over-the-top moments. The piece itself doesn't have this stuff.

And I thought it was weird that Bleeding Fingers would be able to publish the entries. But that all makes sense if you are using the stems. Unluckily, by my reading, you will NOT get any further compensation for your work. (which sucks and is on the edge of unethical) Normally, artists do get paid for remix work. IMHO they should have included some sort of "share," in sync fee at the least and mechanicals as well since it would be an original work except for the "samples."

But it is a good opportunity in any case. For anyone who is not in a position to ignore this opportunity, get used to being exploited. And I mean that in a purely legal sense.


----------



## Valérie_D (Jan 23, 2014)

Talk about feeling excluded, It must be about the paperwork, legal, etc about getting a visa to work in the United States.


----------



## Valérie_D (Jan 23, 2014)

Yup, will do that, Jacqueline Raphaël should cut it


----------



## Dave Connor (Jan 23, 2014)

It's an audition for steady work (scarce for composers!) and with a top-notch professional organization. Also it is a very fun, creative idea that would seem of real interest to a community like v.i. Hans Zimmer is going to hear your music and talent! He's the only major composer that seems to come around here and be helpful to anyone who's interested. Lots of other people will hear your music as well. It's a great idea! Just have fun with it!


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 23, 2014)

It would be an honor to be denied.

And for those in countries that discourage such competition, where there's a will there's a way.
Email some Yank your score, have it forwarded.
It's not like you're auditioning for Pussy Riot.


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 23, 2014)

Dave Connor @ Thu Jan 23 said:


> It's an audition for steady work (scarce for composers!) and with a top-notch professional organization. Also it is a very fun, creative idea that would seem of real interest to a community like v.i. Hans Zimmer is going to hear your music and talent! He's the only major composer that seems to come around here and be helpful to anyone who's interested. Lots of other people will hear your music as well. It's a great idea! Just have fun with it!



+1!

(Hannes, excuse please!)


----------



## Krayh (Jan 23, 2014)

Valérie_D @ Thu 23 Jan said:


> Talk about feeling excluded, It must be about the paperwork, legal, etc about getting a visa to work in the United States.



Really??? Its easier to get a visa, if you live in Germany / Sweden than in living in France / The Netherlands / or Spain?


----------



## Jaap (Jan 24, 2014)

Krayh @ Fri Jan 24 said:


> Valérie_D @ Thu 23 Jan said:
> 
> 
> > Talk about feeling excluded, It must be about the paperwork, legal, etc about getting a visa to work in the United States.
> ...



A few years ago it was no problem to get a working visa for the USA from the Netherlands. I can't imagine things have changed. No idea why we are excluded :(

Gonna try out some things with it anyway just for the practise and even more, the fun :mrgreen: 

Good luck for anyone who is participating!


----------



## dgburns (Jan 24, 2014)

josejherring @ Wed Jan 22 said:


> I'm going to do it just because I've been dying to see if I can beat HZ at one of his own tracks



actually,my thought was "if you can't beat'em,join'em.

what is really going on here is pretty smart business sense.First time hearing about this venture.They are just seeing an opportunity in the marketplace and filling a need.This is going to be a successful undertaking.There is a growing need for bespoke in reality programming that is just not going away.It's the trickle down effect from blockbuster music making it's way into the cable programming streams.And this is the template for how music will be placed in many tv shows going into the future.

just give us little guys a chance to make a living already,will ya?


----------



## Krayh (Jan 24, 2014)

dgburns @ Fri 24 Jan said:


> josejherring @ Wed Jan 22 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to do it just because I've been dying to see if I can beat HZ at one of his own tracks
> ...



Haven't thought about that, makes sense, so even more competition...


----------



## Valérie_D (Jan 24, 2014)

Krayh @ Fri Jan 24 said:


> Valérie_D @ Thu 23 Jan said:
> 
> 
> > Talk about feeling excluded, It must be about the paperwork, legal, etc about getting a visa to work in the United States.
> ...




Don't burst my bubble :D 

I am talking myself into finding a reason why Québec is excluded, I'm just curious really, it's one of the tenth provinces in Canada.

I don't even have time to take part in that competition right now but it is a bit unsetling, makes me wonder if it would be tougher working in the U.S. if I'm from Québec. Still, I have a few fellows film composers that do.


----------



## rJames (Jan 24, 2014)

dgburns @ Fri Jan 24 said:


> what is really going on here is pretty smart business sense.
> 
> 
> just give us little guys a chance to make a living already,will ya?



I'll say.

Let's say that they get a conservative 400 entries. Now they own all that material. Lets' say that of the 400 entries 10 of them are awesome and they license them into programs, trailers... basically they make an album with them. In trailers, that album might bring in $200,000 or more.

They also own all of the little awesome ideas that they gleen from the 400 entries. A drone here, a killer rhythmic section there, whatever... its like a "sample library," in the style of AEON that is full of rhythms and all the kind of stuff that YOU can create.

Yeah, I'd say pretty smart business sense.

Oh, and they get a new member of their team too.

Now, lets say you are going for an interview for a job as a lawyer at a big firm and they ask you to do a contract on one of their jobs for them to try out.

Or as a carpenter, they ask you to use their wood to build a chair as an audition.

Yeah, I'd say pretty smart business sense.

Ron

PS I'm not saying its not a great opportunity for someone, just saying that it verges on unethical. Or maybe just takes the term "exploit," to new levels. To quote a famous sage, "just give us little guys a chance to make a living already,will ya?"


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jan 24, 2014)

Valérie, ce texte devrait t'aider à mieux comprendre pourquoi le Québec est souvent exclu des concours internationaux:

http://business.financialpost.com/2011/ ... residents/


----------



## Krayh (Jan 24, 2014)

@rJames,

You think Mr Zimmer, would get involved with something like that? I dont know the guy, but what I've heard from others here, that doesnt sound like something he would do?


----------



## rJames (Jan 24, 2014)

Krayh @ Fri Jan 24 said:


> @rJames,
> 
> You think Mr Zimmer, would get involved with something like that? I dont know the guy, but what I've heard from others here, that doesnt sound like something he would do?



HZ is not the only employee at Remote Control and he may not even have day to day responsibilities at Bleeding Fingers.

But I'll bet they have an executive producer and a sales team and a music supervisor. And I'll bet all of these people want to grow a business.

I too very much doubt that HZ would be involved in something like this except that he probably approved it without thinking about it much.

But hey, who knows.


----------



## Valérie_D (Jan 24, 2014)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Fri Jan 24 said:


> Valérie, ce texte devrait t'aider à mieux comprendre pourquoi le Québec est souvent exclu des concours internationaux:
> 
> http://business.financialpost.com/2011/ ... residents/



Ah, Merci beaucoup Ned!


----------



## rJames (Jan 24, 2014)

I wanted to add one more thing for you outliers who cannot participate in this contest because your country has laws forbidding this type of thing.

Lets say you submit a piece and a few guys are in the studio when all of a sudden their jaws drop to the floor. And then someone runs out to find the exec producer yelling, "Holy shit!"

Do you think they won't send you a ticket to LA because you live in Canada?

They will send a ticket BUT they will not be able to use your work without your permission.

Think of it. They've just found the new HomeyXL but they don't want to talk to you cause you live in Canada. NOT.

This contest does not promise a job. But it signifies that they are looking for people.

Think about it.


----------



## dgburns (Jan 24, 2014)

rJames @ Fri Jan 24 said:


> dgburns @ Fri Jan 24 said:
> 
> 
> > what is really going on here is pretty smart business sense.
> ...



ok,let's be clear here-

Most of the entries will likely be "more of the same old, same old".You know what I mean?We've all heard it here and on soundcloud a thousand times over.

And if going through 400 entries sounds like fun,I think I could tell you I wouldn't want to be the one to do it.Sounds like no fun to me.

No,what they are looking for is someone with a brain,can think for his/her own self,knows the tech and has a work ethic.And someone who can get along with other creatives in the work environment.And someone who understands how and why they make money writing music for media.
Most composers I know don't want to work that hard.Nor keep their enthusiasm when the residual income is larger than the daunting workflow demands.

Attrition rate will be high.Everybody wants to score film.Not many make money from it.

Not many stay standing when it's no fun anymore.I 'd work with them,I understand the concept of the company needs to turn a profit.Overhead needs to be paid.Salaries need to be paid.Problem is,I have made commitments to projects I'm on at the moment, and I don't want to disrespect my clients by pulling my time for a "pie in the sky" thing.It's just work after all.

I've no issues with the campaign.It's an in for someone,and that someone will do ok.Go make your own contest.


----------



## choc0thrax (Jan 24, 2014)

Valérie_D @ Fri Jan 24 said:


> I am talking myself into finding a reason why Québec is excluded, I'm just curious really, it's one of the tenth provinces in Canada.



Sad to see Quebec excluded especially since we're such a famously inclusionary province.


----------



## snowleopard (Jan 24, 2014)

Mixed feelings here. 

First, it's kind of a cool real-world idea. Like Dannthr noted, you're working as an intern at RC and Hans is way too busy on other work. He runs in your little studio space, tells you to stop catologing samples. You have to take some of what he did, and hammer it out into something new. "Be creative" he says, as the door closes behind him on his way out. That aspect is fun. It's how Hans must work every so often. This in itself, is a great idea. If it sounds like fun to you, then go for it. If your piece is good (and follows the rules) what's not to think Hans won't at least give it a listen? Awesome! 

But aside from the whole rights issue. There's another caveat. Out of the hundreds of submissions, a lot of it will be canned, or not follow the rules. Some will be good. Of that, maybe 50 will be very, very good (VI members! :D), all not vastly different in quality. Mostly opinion between judges. Out of those 50, there is one "winner". This winner gets the _opportunity _(ie, an interview) for a job. But even if not hired, they will get some contacts, that's for sure. Kinda sucks for the guy who finished 2nd, or 40th. Especially if that person is a much more determined, honest, and disciplined worker than the winner. But in some ways I guess that's how life goes.


----------



## iaink (Jan 24, 2014)

rJames @ Fri Jan 24 said:


> I'll say.
> 
> Let's say that they get a conservative 400 entries. Now they own all that material. Lets' say that of the 400 entries 10 of them are awesome and they license them into programs, trailers... basically they make an album with them. In trailers, that album might bring in $200,000 or more.



Honestly, there is a risk of this?

First of all, you're remixing something they've written. Why should it be any different? The terms prevent the entrant from using their remix (or the stems) for other purposes. People will do that anyway.

Second, this prevents a composer from turning around and suing Bleeding Fingers because their idea of an arpeggiated M7 chord was lifted and used on something else. That scenario is far more likely than yours.

It makes perfect legal sense to cover your bases and protect yourself from unfounded hassle.

I think it's very generous and exciting that a production house would take the effort to run a contest like this.

Someone has a lot of work to do, because the site is already spammed with "entries" that have nothing to do with the remix.

Cheers,


----------



## iaink (Jan 24, 2014)

choc0thrax @ Fri Jan 24 said:


> Sad to see Quebec excluded especially since we're such a famously inclusionary province.









(just a joke!)


----------



## rJames (Jan 24, 2014)

iaink @ Fri Jan 24 said:


> rJames @ Fri Jan 24 said:
> 
> 
> > I'll say.
> ...



I think you missed my point Iain. I agree with you that they should protect themselves and that the remixes should not be used by the entrants. Its not their material and they have chosen to do the project under those terms.

It makes perfect sense for Bleeding Fingers to "own" the final compositions. What is just beyond that in the contract, if you'll read that, is the typical language that they own the copyright and can use the material in any way they want, can alter the material, etc etc as is boilerplate to any contract (where the composer is being paid or sharing in profits from their composition.)

I'm not saying that Bleeding Fingers will make an album from the material. But if they have 20 great cuts and they sell them 1 time each into a trailer, they make a couplea hundred K.

Or if they have a bunch of really cool bits that they interject into a project as a "sample" element. They are using a composers work without their permission. Well, except that they have a contractual ability to do so.

The contract should just say, "we own it but will not use it." That is ethical in my humble opinion.

But thanks for bringing this up again so that I could clarify my point.

I'm on the side of the little guy here. That's many of the us at VI.

Again, let me reiterate ( I think that's redundant ) do you really think that if you are from one of the countries that have laws against this type of contest that Bleeding Fingers will deny great talent?

It just won't be part of the contest. This is a great opportunity.

Ron


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 24, 2014)

If they would make a lot of money with my little 2 minutes piece, I don't care. 

How much time and money do many composer spend for their Self-promotion?

One must not always look at everything negatively! The world is not (only) bad!

o-[][]-o


----------



## Tatu (Jan 25, 2014)

This vs. 10+ years of writing music for free for student projects and alike ("just to get started in the biz").

Which one's a winner?


----------



## Creston (Jan 25, 2014)

Out of all the people outside the US, who is in a position where they'll already have a visa in place to work in the US? If you're good enough to have something like an O1 visa, you're likely already at a stage in your career where you wouldn't be doing this competition. 

Now let's say if you applied if you won, it'd cost $8k to fast track an O1 visa.

I wouldn't be surprised if the people running the competition would sort out your visa if they liked your music enough. I imagine it happens all the time with actors who aren't American but nail an audition.


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 26, 2014)

Tatu @ Sat Jan 25 said:


> This vs. 10+ years of writing music for free for student projects and alike ("just to get started in the biz").
> 
> Which one's a winner?



+1


----------



## ebot9000 (Jan 27, 2014)

I think a lot of people are missing the point.

I worked hard, and I am proud of what I created. I opened a new soundcloud account for my film-oriented work, and uploaded the track. Now the track has over 1,000 spins and a lot of comments. I've only had the account since Friday night.

People pay good money for that kind of exposure. The hours I spent on the composition (even if I don't own it) are easily worth it.

Even if you don't qualify, it's still a way to be heard since there's a buzz around this.

Sometimes we are locked away for too many hours and forget that we need the outside world too. You can work this competition as an opportunity to showcase your abilities, network and gain real life <i>fans</i> (regular folks, not just peers)

For me it has been worthwhile, plus people who know my music production (non cinema) are seeing another side of me.

The reality of it is a lot of folks are already making all that happen for themselves, and for them this contest makes no sense. Those same people probably wouldn't like the kind of work they'd have to do if they were hired!

Hello btw, I'm new here. Came across the site after looking up info on the contest this weekend.

Anyways, rant over. as you were


----------



## Jetzer (Jan 28, 2014)

I love that we get the individual stems, very interesting to hear what HZ's individual sections sound like vs the full mix. Love the percussion stem!  

Just listening to them is a good reminder of how every little detail is important.


----------



## korgscrew (Jan 29, 2014)

Its not a re-mix per-say.

The Rules state you must use at least 1 of the stems in your piece and work to / around that. 

Re-mix / Re-compose / Re-work

Sounds fun, ill be having a go. Listening to some of the entries, a few are interesting to say the least


----------



## Nathan Allen Pinard (Jan 29, 2014)

There is one issue I see with this competition.

1. The prize. For one, the prize is to have an OPPORTUNITY to get a job at Bleeding Fingers studios. Which based on what they've written, makes tracks for music libraries and that seems to be it. Scoring music for reality TV Shows? Honestly doesn't strike my fancy.

The other issue is for anyone out there that has projects set up that makes an ok amount, but not QUITE a living, would have to drop every single one of them, even if a contract was signed (unless you literally can't get out of it)

I would imagine being hired at a studio like this, everything you write is theirs unless cleared in advance.

The same goes for competitions like American Idol, or the Voice. You CANNOT do external projects while even being a contestant of that show.


Now I'm not entirely saying it's not worth it, the connections alone would be great. But this is something that would seem to only really apply to those that happen to not have any business right now.


----------



## stonzthro (Jan 29, 2014)

I think its awesome! 

Thanks Hans - and good luck to all who throw their hat into the ring!


----------



## wesbender (Jan 29, 2014)

The only thing I don't quite understand about this is why there's a 'vote' option for each track. 

If the winners are to be selected by the panel of judges, what's the point of a popular vote?

I mean, I guess this encourages people to spam the living bollocks out of their track(s), thus giving the contest more publicity, but as far as the process of selecting winners is concerned, how does a popular vote come into play?

The rules document doesn't mention anything about it, so it's all a bit curious, I think.


----------



## José Herring (Jan 29, 2014)

wesbender @ Wed Jan 29 said:


> The only thing I don't quite understand about this is why there's a 'vote' option for each track.
> 
> If the winners are to be selected by the panel of judges, what's the point of a popular vote?
> 
> ...



At first I thought it was a panel of judges which I was cool with, but then I read that they will only listen to tracks that first get popular on soundcloud. Which is wierd because it's quite obvious from some of the comments that people are buying soundcloud hits and comments. Which apparently can be bought for $5. 

I was into it, because quite frankly I'd love to just focus on composing for a while and a steady gig like this would allow that, but the way the competition is unfolding it's hard to get noticed over the din of tracks being uploaded, and the fact that it's obvious that people are getting hits from some pretty questionable methods.


----------



## wesbender (Jan 29, 2014)

josejherring @ Wed Jan 29 said:


> At first I thought it was a panel of judges which I was cool with, but then I read that they will only listen to tracks that first get popular on soundcloud. Which is wierd because it's quite obvious from some of the comments that people are buying soundcloud hits and comments. Which apparently can be bought for $5.



I was almost positive that I read that somewhere as well, but I've scoured the contest pages and the rules PDF and can't find any mention of it now...

But, yeah, if that is indeed the case then it certainly messes with the legitimacy and usefulness of the competition (both for the entrants and for Bleeding Fingers itself).


----------



## José Herring (Jan 29, 2014)

It's pretty easy to tell who's cheating. There are scads of new users with no real user names commenting some pretty clueless comments on some tracks.

But as it stands right now it's a mess and it's going to be hard to sort through it all.


----------



## wesbender (Jan 29, 2014)

Ah, ok, I think this must have been where I read it:

http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2 ... ic-contest



> Emanuel says that a key part of the contest will be its public nature too. There’s a panel of judges to rate the entries, but SoundCloud users will play a key role too, by listening to and sharing the submissions.
> 
> “The first round of getting this to us is getting it past the millions of SoundCloud users. It’s the community that’s going to take the first listen and bring it to our attention,” says Emanuel. “That’s why it truly will have to be brave, I think. They’ll only be excited by something that’s different and bold.”




Well, if this is truly how it's going to pan out then it's a bit of a shame.

Seems as if buying votes/alt accounts/spamming your e-friends is the path to success then...

May the...erm....most savvy e-promoter win...or something....


----------



## RiffWraith (Jan 29, 2014)

wesbender @ Thu Jan 30 said:


> Ah, ok, I think this must have been where I read it:
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2 ... ic-contest
> 
> ...



I concur. I don't like passing judgement w/o having all the facts, but if the above is true - and this is nothing more than a popularity contest, where people can buy their own popularity, then this is nothing more than a sham. And shame on everyone involved. 

Of course if this is not the case - then different story.


----------



## José Herring (Jan 29, 2014)

I think that for me I just have to come to the conclusion that the music that I like to do just isn't hip any more. Because, I've listen to the top tracks in the competition per popular vote and if that's what the people are into these days, then I'm out of the loop, because I certainly can't find anything good about it.


----------



## dcoscina (Jan 29, 2014)

josejherring @ Wed Jan 29 said:


> I think that for me I just have to come to the conclusion that the music that I like to do just isn't hip any more. Because, I've listen to the top tracks in the competition per popular vote and if that's what the people are into these days, then I'm out of the loop, because I certainly can't find anything good about it.



I'm in the same boat but I make a good enough living at my day job not to give a care whether people like or dislike my music. The good ol' Charles Ives credo.


----------



## jleckie (Jan 29, 2014)

Amen brothers, ...amen.


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 29, 2014)

josejherring @ Thu Jan 30 said:


> I think that for me I just have to come to the conclusion that the music that I like to do just isn't hip any more. Because, I've listen to the top tracks in the competition per popular vote and if that's what the people are into these days, then I'm out of the loop, because I certainly can't find anything good about it.



As I recently wrote elsewhere, I'm worried about the audience.  

And yes, on the site now there are more and more fakes, voting and writing bla bla bla. Very sad to see how it works nowadays on the w.w.w. .


----------



## korgscrew (Jan 30, 2014)

josejherring @ Thu Jan 30 said:


> I think that for me I just have to come to the conclusion that the music that I like to do just isn't hip any more. Because, I've listen to the top tracks in the competition per popular vote and if that's what the people are into these days, then I'm out of the loop, because I certainly can't find anything good about it.



This!

Some of the top tracks are just "tracks" that add a stem for the sake of it.


----------



## dcoscina (Jan 30, 2014)

germancomponist @ Wed Jan 29 said:


> josejherring @ Thu Jan 30 said:
> 
> 
> > I think that for me I just have to come to the conclusion that the music that I like to do just isn't hip any more. Because, I've listen to the top tracks in the competition per popular vote and if that's what the people are into these days, then I'm out of the loop, because I certainly can't find anything good about it.
> ...



I noticed on Soundcloud that some people just join to re-post other people's music without having anything of their own. Personally, I would make it so that only real musicians (ie people who have uploaded an piece they have made) should be allowed on this site. It's odd that some people who aren't musicians and who just repost other people's music have more followers than myself or other musician friends of mine...weird.


----------



## Krayh (Jan 30, 2014)

dcoscina @ Thu 30 Jan said:


> I noticed on Soundcloud that some people just join to re-post other people's music without having anything of their own.



Why would they do that???


----------



## Tatu (Jan 31, 2014)

Krayh @ Fri Jan 31 said:


> dcoscina @ Thu 30 Jan said:
> 
> 
> > I noticed on Soundcloud that some people just join to re-post other people's music without having anything of their own.
> ...



Perhaps they are the people who search new (and different from Lady Gaga and alike) music and re-post what they happen to like? Is that a bad thing somehow?

Anyways, if they pick the top ones - or; finalists - from those who show best talent at whoring their tracks, then so it shall be. Shame.


----------



## dcoscina (Jan 31, 2014)

Well if they would re post to other places like Facebook or social media that would garner potential attention to the artist that's fine but in an insulated environment like SoundCloud, I'm not sure what good it does for the artist.

As for this contest, I guess the intention of it was a good one but the style and content is not my thing. I'm generally not into remixing other people's works though a couple friends of mine are super awesome at it and really make it their own work. I admire that and acknowledge it's not my forte.


----------



## peksi (Jan 31, 2014)

how about those who post their entries in the last days? others have had a fews weeks head start for voting.


----------



## Krayh (Jan 31, 2014)

??? First it said a jury would do the voting at the end of the deadline. Now I see you can VOTE for tracks??? This contest gets more stupid by the second...


----------



## tmm (Feb 4, 2014)

(unfortunately) just came upon this today. Still going to try to make the deadline though!

EDIT: nm my question, just listened to something else I knew the tempo of. I'm pretty sure i have it right. Anyway, good luck to all!


----------



## synthic (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm trying to understand this from the rules document: 

Are you or are you not, allowed to make further use of ideas, sounds and loops that you create yourself in the composition? Or could Bleeding Fingers claim you're "stealing" their stuff if you for other purposes use the material created for the competition, but omit Mr Zimmer's stems?


----------



## Mike Marino (Feb 8, 2014)

I think it boils down to a couple of things:

1) you can't make any use of the stems beyond this contest.

2) they own your submission track(s).

Like anything else I suppose you could go back and modifications after the fact, remove all stem files, change some things around, and go from there.

If you've created your own specific loops and sound design for your composition I would assume that you're able to use that in any other composition in the future - so long as it doesn't use any of the stem file material.

That's my understanding at least. Somebody correct me if I'm wrong.

- Mike


----------



## 24dBFS (Feb 8, 2014)

Hi guys!
Despite all the cons and pros of this competition I think this is a great opportunity to try out new things on given material.
The quality of the submissions is getting better and better  

And here are mine curveballs >8o , Your feedback is most welcome:

http://www.hanszimmerwantsyou.com/tracks/199
http://www.hanszimmerwantsyou.com/tracks/386
http://www.hanszimmerwantsyou.com/tracks/517
http://www.hanszimmerwantsyou.com/tracks/695
http://www.hanszimmerwantsyou.com/tracks/965

Wish You all good luck and let us all have a lot of fun with this crazy competition!

_-)


----------



## snowleopard (Feb 10, 2014)

Just wanted to let everyone who enters know I'm more than willing to give you a thumbs up and write positive comments, for $5. I have a legit Soundcloud account, plus a music background, so I promise my comments won't be (too) banal. 

<-& 

8)


----------



## Krayh (Feb 10, 2014)

I'll do it for $3,-


----------



## synthetic (Feb 10, 2014)

snowleopard @ Mon Feb 10 said:


> Just wanted to let everyone who enters know I'm more than willing to give you a thumbs up and write positive comments, for $5. I have a legit Soundcloud account, plus a music background, so I promise my comments won't be (too) banal.
> 
> <-&
> 
> 8)



Seriously though, for a dollar more you can buy 100 likes. For $10 you can get 250 likes. Just google "buy soundcloud likes" and look at them all. 

I sincerely hope this is not how they are judging this competition.


----------



## José Herring (Feb 10, 2014)

synthetic @ Mon Feb 10 said:


> snowleopard @ Mon Feb 10 said:
> 
> 
> > Just wanted to let everyone who enters know I'm more than willing to give you a thumbs up and write positive comments, for $5. I have a legit Soundcloud account, plus a music background, so I promise my comments won't be (too) banal.
> ...



If they do they're in for a rude awakening :lol: 

Not saying that my tracks are good enough to win. Quite the opposite really. I've probably heard 4 or 5 tracks that I think are better than mine, but they're sufferring the same fate. Being drowned out on Soundcloud by people that have either taken the time to develop a large following througout the years or have paid to jump start their entries. I find it interesting that some guy who previously was getting 70 spins and no likes, now all of a sudden have thoudands of listens and hundreds of likes. Yet to my ears their music is at the same level as before. 

Either my judgement is way off or some people are just plain cheating.


----------



## synthetic (Feb 10, 2014)

Odds are, at least one person who submits will buy likes. You can buy thousands of likes for tens of dollars. :?


----------



## Krayh (Feb 11, 2014)

synthetic @ Mon 10 Feb said:


> Seriously though, for a dollar more you can buy 100 likes. For $10 you can get 250 likes. Just google "buy soundcloud likes" and look at them all.
> 
> I sincerely hope this is not how they are judging this competition.



Oh my!!! You're not kidding. Just checked google and indeed it's full with those websites...

Curious who is going to win this competition...


----------



## Tatu (Feb 11, 2014)

josejherring @ Tue Feb 11 said:


> I find it interesting that some guy who previously was getting 70 spins and no likes, now all of a sudden have thoudands of listens and hundreds of likes. Yet to my ears their music is at the same level as before.
> 
> Either my judgement is way off or some people are just plain cheating.



I remember one guy doing a remix of a popular rock song, upload it to a fresh soundcould account and hit 10 000+ plays within 24hrs, but not a single "like", share or comment. He was so baffled and couldn't believe the fame.

LOL

:D


----------



## synthic (Feb 12, 2014)

It's interesting how lots of people on the contest site don't seem to care about the rules at all, but just submit random songs of their own for exposure..


----------



## Mike Marino (Feb 12, 2014)

Closing in on 2000 entries now.


----------



## peksi (Feb 18, 2014)

3500 entries and counting. this is starting to evolve to a phenomenon.

a suggestion: why not arrange an annual composing competition? HZ really seems to move masses and maybe this would be a fresh activity for Bleeding Fingers aswell. and not costly if sponsors would be invited to join. i bet plugin makers would like to be there..


----------



## Coincidental (Feb 19, 2014)

That's a lot of entries to listen through. I'm sure it'll be interesting, but you'd need a lot of breaks for sure.

I guess they pulled the drawbridge up though, because it seems like it's closed 24 hours early (compared with the time listed in the Ts & Cs). On the plus side, it seems I've got a free morning now.


----------

